# New 2015 Chevy Suburban



## Uber ATL (Jun 13, 2014)

I am loving my new 2015 chevy suburban. It is the LT model with the luxury and entertainment system. Just started driving black on Monday. Any tips for the UBER Black and SUV drivers?
First week I made way more money than I ever did driving for X.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Sounds like a Great vehicle to operate. Always nice when you have a new car I do hope that the work keeps coming in and building for you. Are you able to present it to other operators and get on their list for farm out work?


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

How about some pics of your new ride? How was the process of getting the appropriate permits in Atlanta? Insurance? Can you. Give us more details of how you 'fared' comparatively to your previous UberX experience? Was the holiday a factor?


----------



## GhostDriver (Jun 26, 2014)

Congratulations on your new car! That's the same vehicle I'd like to purchase once I can gather enough money to do the deposit, insurance, and plate fees. Would you mind sharing the costs and terms you incurred in getting it? Thanks!


----------



## Nick Manning (May 3, 2014)

Congrats! That is one sexy ride! The boxy look is making a comeback. I especially love the new led taillights. Good luck and happy Ubering.  


Uber ATL said:


> I am loving my new 2015 chevy suburban. It is the LT model with the luxury and entertainment system. Just started driving black on Monday. Any tips for the UBER Black and SUV drivers?
> First week I made way more money than I ever did driving for X.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

Uber ATL said:


> I am loving my new 2015 chevy suburban. It is the LT model with the luxury and entertainment system. Just started driving black on Monday. Any tips for the UBER Black and SUV drivers?
> First week I made way more money than I ever did driving for X.


Did you go through the uber/santander program?

I'm picking up mine next week.


----------



## uberx2015 (Jul 2, 2014)

Uber ATL said:


> I am loving my new 2015 chevy suburban. It is the LT model with the luxury and entertainment system. Just started driving black on Monday. Any tips for the UBER Black and SUV drivers?
> First week I made way more money than I ever did driving for X.


how much did you make in your first week uberx vs ubersuv ?


----------



## Uber ATL (Jun 13, 2014)

Hey All Thanks for the comments.
My first week I had a total of $1295 working T, W, Th, Fr, and Sat. I probably worked about 30 hours. My cost to purchase was close to $2k. This includes down payment, insurance, business license, etc. I would say that Uber Black is better although you are busier with X. Their is more sitting around time but I guess I can take advantage of the entertainment system in the truck. Gas isn't too bad. Only $80 bucks to fill up and gets about 400 mi per fill up. I am in love with this car. I did the Santander deal because....where else can I get a 60k for only 1k down?

(How do I upload a pic?)

The best part about this truck......All the gawkers. LOL


----------



## Uber ATL (Jun 13, 2014)

AMBUDRIVER03 said:


> Did you go through the uber/santander program?
> 
> I'm picking up mine next week.


Good for you. This ride is so damn sexy....Did you get bench or bucket? Are you getting the sun, entertainment, and nav package? What's your payment going to be?


----------



## Uber ATL (Jun 13, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Sounds like a Great vehicle to operate. Always nice when you have a new car I do hope that the work keeps coming in and building for you. Are you able to present it to other operators and get on their list for farm out work?


Dropped my card off to every hotel in town. Looking to market with operators this week.


----------



## uberx2015 (Jul 2, 2014)

Uber ATL said:


> Hey All Thanks for the comments.
> My first week I had a total of $1295 working T, W, Th, Fr, and Sat. I probably worked about 30 hours. My cost to purchase was close to $2k. This includes down payment, insurance, business license, etc. I would say that Uber Black is better although you are busier with X. Their is more sitting around time but I guess I can take advantage of the entertainment system in the truck. Gas isn't too bad. Only $80 bucks to fill up and gets about 400 mi per fill up. I am in love with this car. I did the Santander deal because....where else can I get a 60k for only 1k down?
> 
> (How do I upload a pic?)
> ...


I book $2000-$2500 including tolls a week working for uberx in NJ, not take home, BOOK, big difference,

after uber comission, fees, ect, I take home $900-$1300 a week, then comes the reality check first are the taxes, 30-40%

then repairs, maintenance, every 2 weeks I get a oil job, $100, insurance $200 month, payment $700 month, rent, overhead 2k a month,

every 4 months I have spent $1000 replacing tires, another 2k replacing brakes and shocks, I am also looking at 10k to replace other parts that are starting to go bad, ie; transmission engine ect,

my highlander suv now has over 150k on it from 2 years ago so the warranty is no good, I add 6000 miles a month, 1500 miles a week give or take, I net net 30-50 cents a mile I am about out of my savings that was set aside to try this out, I have yet to make a nice profit,

I still owe $17,000 on my mini suv that is now worth 10k,

****ing nightmare,

I was thinking about trying to somehow get a suv and work out of NYC, I hear they are booking 5k a week down there,

but it costs 5k just to get the plates and license and 3 months waiting time to get into NYC and another 5-10k for the downpayment,

you probally got yours for 1k down because they are hoping you cannot make the payments, you miss one or two payments and they can shut you down remotely, they can repo the suv, sell it to another buyer and sue you for the difference,

I have seen it happen over and over again to other limo drivers,

I know one right now, if you have 40k cash you can buy his 2014 suv, loaded, he paid 60k for it with 20k down but he said he is losing money weekly with his suv, how is that possible ? I have not a clue,


----------



## Uber ATL (Jun 13, 2014)

uberx2015 said:


> I book $2000-$2500 including tolls a week working for uberx in NJ, not take home, BOOK, big difference,
> 
> after uber comission, fees, ect, I take home $900-$1300 a week, then comes the reality check first are the taxes, 30-40%
> 
> ...


All results are different. It's just like any other business. If you merely depend on Uber and not farm out your own private clients you may very well go under. Also, Atlanta is very busy because everyone wants to be a celebrity and be seen. If your business is solely from Uber yes, you will be working just to make a payment.

I lived in NJ most of my life. IMO they screwed the northern NJ drivers by not allowing them to transfer into NYC. Your investment may be well worth it.

Any other feedback from Black or SUV drivers?


----------



## uberx2015 (Jul 2, 2014)

Uber ATL said:


> All results are different. It's just like any other business. If you merely depend on Uber and not farm out your own private clients you may very well go under. Also, Atlanta is very busy because everyone wants to be a celebrity and be seen. If your business is solely from Uber yes, you will be working just to make a payment.
> 
> I lived in NJ most of my life. IMO they screwed the northern NJ drivers by not allowing them to transfer into NYC. Your investment may be well worth it.
> 
> Any other feedback from Black or SUV drivers?


I was excited to get a suv for NYC until I read this, now I dunno and he is a suv driver, he rents one for $350 a week,

https://uberpeople.net/threads/nyc-late-night-profit-last-14-days.851/


----------



## uberx2015 (Jul 2, 2014)

Uber ATL said:


> All results are different. It's just like any other business. If you merely depend on Uber and not farm out your own private clients you may very well go under. Also, Atlanta is very busy because everyone wants to be a celebrity and be seen. If your business is solely from Uber yes, you will be working just to make a payment.
> 
> I lived in NJ most of my life. IMO they screwed the northern NJ drivers by not allowing them to transfer into NYC. Your investment may be well worth it.
> 
> Any other feedback from Black or SUV drivers?


It was not uber that screwed over the NJ drivers, it is the TLC and they have their own police force with police cars, flashing lights, sirens, who will arrest you and throw you into the tombs, it almost happened to me when I was working for a NJ limo company 3 years ago, lucky for me I had a waybill, TLC is no joke and they are the Nazi's of limo driving in NYC period and they let everyone know it,


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

uberx2015 said:


> It was not uber that screwed over the NJ drivers, it is the TLC and they have their own police force with police cars, flashing lights, sirens, who will arrest you and throw you into the tombs, it almost happened to me when I was working for a NJ limo company 3 years ago, lucky for me I had a waybill, TLC is no joke and they are the Nazi's of limo driving in NYC period and they let everyone know it,


Sorry to hear that you're not making much money with UberXL. I don't think there's enough profit in XL to justify the 14-18mpg that most SUVs attain...

In Los Angeles UberX is $1.25/mi ($4 min) and XL is 1.85/mi ($7 min).

With Uber taking 20% across the board for X/Black and 28% on XL/SUV there doesn't leave much room for profit on the SUVs especially the XL ones that aren't getting $4+ mile.



Uber ATL said:


> Hey All Thanks for the comments.
> My first week I had a total of $1295 working T, W, Th, Fr, and Sat. I probably worked about 30 hours. My cost to purchase was close to $2k. This includes down payment, insurance, business license, etc. I would say that Uber Black is better although you are busier with X. Their is more sitting around time but I guess I can take advantage of the entertainment system in the truck. Gas isn't too bad. Only $80 bucks to fill up and gets about 400 mi per fill up. I am in love with this car. I did the Santander deal because....where else can I get a 60k for only 1k down?


In California, it costs a bit more to get going with the PUC and whatnot. The Uber Deal is $1k down and $330/week lease for 52 months.

The CPUC license costs $1000 (plus any fees you pay to a facilitator, my permit facilitator charges $300 to do the paperwork for you)
If you're not a corporate entity, you're setting yourself up for a lot of liability.... So I formed an S Corporation through Legal Zoom ($2000 after all is said and done)

Insurance is going to cost me about $7000/yr and I have to put up $1000 up front and finance the rest of the policy.

So right this moment without even taking delivery of the vehicle (probably will on Friday) I am already invested over $5000.00...

I'm already looking at taking on an investor for the sake of adding a second vehicle (Caddy or TownCar) (in Orange County, CA) so that I can insure 2 vehicles at a discount...
and then converting my personal vehicle to business use, slapping a TCP on it, and continuing to use it on UberX.

*I WOULD NOT SUGGEST ANYONE GET INTO THIS MARKET, UNLESS YOU CAN AFFORD TO LOSE $10,000. 
It is a $10k risk.*


----------



## Uber ATL (Jun 13, 2014)

That is a plus about Atlanta. Things are much cheaper. My insurance is only 2000 per year and to become a limo company it's only $90. I formed an LLC for protection which is $100 and a business license is $102. The prices are comparable to other major cities and their are alot of events. Most drivers I talk to easily clear 3k a week. The downside is that their is a lot of downtime. If your an active person like me that can be very difficult.


----------



## Allaffair (Jul 21, 2014)

Hey man, that is the decision point I am at, I was looking at the suburban which is very expensive. The financing option with uber is a good deal if you are going to work the vehicle. I already have a limo permit. 

I was wondering about how much work you get with uber SUV, I see a lot of them out working. Right now I am working a towncar on uberx, but have to change that soon. 

Here are scenario I was thinking of:

New uberx car thru uber program
Pick up a 2010 or later used SUV for uberblack

Or flip the equation and get a SUV through uber program.

But you answered the question I had, if ubersuv was a good money maker compared to x, taking in account the expenses with ubersuv. It is surely a good future play as you will get plenty of years out of the suburban.


----------



## James B. (Aug 5, 2014)

Congrats on the new Chevy! I'm sure you'll do just fine with your new ride. But only working 30 hours per week? Don't get complacent with just making enough to pay your lease or get by. My experience has been that there are too many slow days versus the real good days. You'll want to keep a little cushion in the bank account just in case you have a slow week. Also, why not find a friend or a co-driver and put them on as an additional driver to your account? I've got friends who would gladly pay upwards of $500 per week or more just to use the SUV half time. You would certainly be able to pay for your weekly lease and put a dent in the monthly insurance cost. If you think the lease cost of a new SUV is high, I know drivers who operate cabs in Phoenix who pay upwards of $937 a week and more for the opportunity to drive a used and abused cab on a weekly basis, and that doesn't include fuel. If Phoenix offered the Santander-Uber lease deal, I would jump at the chance to lease a new SUV!


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

Uber ATL said:


> I am loving my new 2015 chevy suburban. It is the LT model with the luxury and entertainment system. Just started driving black on Monday. Any tips for the UBER Black and SUV drivers?
> First week I made way more money than I ever did driving for X.


This is a crazy investment. I don't think i'd be able to sleep at night. I drove suv before and the costs were not worth it. $60/day in gas. Plus the abuse from people ordering black and trying to get an suv for the price of black. I can hardly put up with 2-4 assholes in my car let alone 7-9 lol. Too high of an overhead


----------

